# Craftsman 11.5hp 30” needs belts



## Rob Sask (Oct 5, 2021)

Hi everyone, I’m new to the forum.
I need to replace the two belts in my blower part # 407908 and 408007 from the manual ,but Sears doesn’t carry them anymore and doesn’t mention a replacement #s.
Also I would like a substitution for the gear box grease, it calls for RonexED #1
I’d appreciate any help


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Amazon has those belts, as other online as well ...

Many here use the "00" grease in the snowblower gear cases ....

Btw, your engine is probably 11.5 gross torque, not HP ...


----------



## Rob Sask (Oct 5, 2021)

I found the belt # 408007 on Amazon 
But no success with the #407908. 34.5 x 3/8 inch
I’ll look for the “00” grease 
Thanks


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Many belts out there for 34.5 x 3/8 ... just google it .....

"00" grease I get at Tractor Supply ..... I think in Canada its Princess Auto?


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

Guessing it's an AYP/Husq built Craftsman as Husq manuals spec Ronex grease? Any NLGI #1 EP/ED grease is fine. It is thick tacky stuff so it shouldn't have leaked. 
For belts cross reference here and then you can select what might be available to you locally like Ariens has a 34.5-3/8, AYP Husqvarna, Toro, Gates, Stens, 
https://outdoorpowerinfo.com/belts/#result


----------

